# any brand have a 17'' steel wheel with 5x112?



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

any brand make a steel wheel that is 5x112? i don't care about the width too much....?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: any brand have a 17'' steel wheel with 5x112? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

try looking for mercedes. i think ive seen it before


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: any brand have a 17'' steel wheel with 5x112? (runhopskipendub)*

did some searching and found this
The only steel wheel currently listed for the Touareg is 7L6 601 027 Z31, 7x16 ET54
7.5Jx17H2 ET53 5/130 steel wheel as part number 7L6 601 0(from http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html)
looks like you gotta get adapters. supposedly these wheels can be had for $69 a piece


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: any brand have a 17'' steel wheel with 5x112? (runhopskipendub)*

thanks so much!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: any brand have a 17'' steel wheel with 5x112? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

What is the bolt pattern on the new Dodge Caliber? I would swear I have seen several with factory 17" steel wheels.


----------

